# Blue/green bits in water



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would guess old pipes. Old galvanize pipe would cause that if they are metal pieces. Is it plastic or metal pieces? If plastic, could be dip tube on hwh or valve itself. Idk. Have to investigate a little more.

What kind of pipe is going to that faucet? Some pictures of your plumbing would help. Thanks.

Bathing with it should be fine. Drink from a different faucet with a filter like pur or briti.

Others will be along with more suggestions.


----------



## profjosh (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi jmon.

Thanks for taking the time.
I suspect they are metal pieces, however they are not hard. If you pick one up in your fingers, it's soft and smears. Although if they dry on to the sink, they're difficult to get off!
Images below. As far as I can see, it's all metal pipes.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Pictures didn't post. Click post reply, type a sentence, scroll down to manage attachments, upload and post your pics from there. You may need a couple more posts to post pictures. Introduce yourself a few more times and you should be good.

Are you on city or well? 

If you have old galvanized pipe as stated, I agree with you, it's probably the corrosion breaking off. I don't really know of a fix other than re-piping with pex or copper.

Please post a couple pictures of your hot water heater and piping. Thanks.


----------

